# Any videos online on how to clean a squirrel?



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

First time squirrel hunter and wanting to take my 9yr old son. I just need to see how to clean a squirrel. I've seen different ways but its been awhile. Looking for the quickest and easiest way, if there are any videos online that would be great.

Thanks in advance

BTW, I will be using a .22 marlin, don't want to deal with shot in the meat.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, go to You Tube and type in skinning squirrels. There is one vdieo that a guy skins a squirrel in 46 seconds. I have to believe that to do it that fast would take lots of practice.

Good luck.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll be trying that!


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

That video is how we do it and it is that easy. Squirrels that are body shot with a 22 can be a bit messy. Hardly any hair on the squirrel when you are finished. Does work best to skin them as soon as possible after harvesting. We take plastic bags and clean them as soon as we shoot them and put them in the bag. When we get back to the truck we put them in a plastic pail with a lid on half full of water. By the time we get home the squirrels are clean and ready to be cut up.

Gary


----------



## hihosilverthorn (Sep 28, 2009)

There's one on there that I saw and the technique works pretty well. You cut on the underside of the tail and cut the skin over the back of the rear legs, then step on the tail and pull up on the rear legs, this will skin the whole squirrel except for the rear legs. Pretty effective


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I cut all the way around the mid-section of the squirrel and peel the skin towards the head/tail. This keeps the fur folded over on itself and off of the meat for the most part. Then, as I get to the feet, I cut them off with game shears from the inside. Again, to keep the meat fur-free. Then when I get to the neck and the tail, I cut them off (again, from the inside.) 

I can clean a gray or a black squirrel in about 3 minutes this way. A fox, however, with it's much thicker skin, requires a bit more time... and also a bigger gun.

I also keep the tails for a buddy of mine who ties flies (and dresses some mean treble hooks.) What part of MI are you from? I'm planning on heading out in the rain tomorrow, and with any luck I will hopefully have a few samples. Hope this helps, Brian


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for the replies, I went out with my 9 yr old to bald mountain. Got our first squirrel together, tag team. My buddy showed us how and it was different than all others mentioned. He cut off the paws then cut around the neck and peeled downward. I didn't soak the squirrel just washed it off well and now its in the freezer.

My next concern is how the meat is going to taste, I want to de-bone the squirrel first. Any help with that would be great, should I soak or what?


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Congratulations! Squirrel is very tasty. I soak them in salt water for several hours. Usually right after I get them home. Then par boil. If you have a pressure cooker this is probably better still. When the meat falls of the bone. They are ready. Stew, Dumplings, pot pie's You name it. It will be good. I plan to try taco's this year.

Enjoy


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

Not only is this a good video to learn how to clean a squirrel but it is kinda funny. I reccomend it to all squirrel hunters.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

What is par-boiling?


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

par-boiling is boiling the squirrel until cooked.... then usually you pan fry them.... its a way to tenderize them....

I skin squirrels by cutting down the inside of the hind legs to the feet, cut the underside of the tail but not the hide on the back side. then step on the tail, pull the hind legs and it will skin up to the front shoulders or farther. depending on how many squirrels you shoot, i shoot anywhere from 50-100 every year so i dont take the front legs. but cut behind the front legs or infront and then pull the guts.... simple quick and clean. 

usually takes me a minute or 2 tops to clean squirrels once u get good at it.
side cutters work well for the feet.


----------

